# Tropheus tank - mixing species



## adiradu2004 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi to all,

Started my Tanganyika tank 5 months ago. Population is:

- Tropheus Brichardi green Kongwe - 25 pcs
- Tropheus Murago Tanzania - 25 pcs
- Cyprichromis leptosoma Yellow Head - 25 pcs

All species are jouvenilles, 4-5 cm. Everything looks ok, there are not fighting and atmosphere is peacefull inside the tank... 
Tank capacity is 1300 liter + 300 liter sump filtration.

I wonder if it's a good ideea to add now the third colony inside, a 15 pcs colony of Tropheus Duboisi Maswa (3-4 cm length)

Any advices? 

Thanks!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Since you have such a large tank you could probably get away with it and see what happens. You have quite a collection of fish in there so only time will tell as they mature and lay claim to territory.. Would love to see some pic's of the set up, other than the what's in your tank link..


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

What a tank....you're blessed. I look forward to seeing how this works out for you.


----------



## adiradu2004 (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is a view of my tank, images were taken 2 month ago:
Still thinkin if I put Duboisi inside... :-?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Top 5 of the best tanks I have ever seen. :thumb: I say put them in there! :fish:


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

If Konings' word means anything to you, Duboisi are the only tropheus supposed to be kept with others. So you've already broken half that rule, yet adding the Duboisi would be ok


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking tank. Take real good care of those muragos.

http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?id=279

Many people calling for the boycott of importers that are bringing in wild caught.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful and wonderfully done tank set up!!! I agree it is one of the best looking tanks I've ever seen.

Could you post the tank dimensions and brand/style of background?


----------



## TangJeff (Apr 22, 2016)

noddy said:


> Great looking tank. Take real good care of those muragos.
> 
> http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?id=279


Watching the video in that article was a fantastic learning experience. Though, I will say that it had the intended effect in regards to the muragos, and an opposite effect regarding the variabilichromis moorii. I would love to get them now that I have seen their wild colouration.

Back on topic, that is a beautiful tank. One I would hope to be able to emulate one day, though not stocked with a specie considered rare in the wild. 

Cheers


----------



## adiradu2004 (Dec 7, 2015)

First: thanks all for advices and apreciation. :thumb:



noddy said:


> Great looking tank. Take real good care of those muragos.
> 
> http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?id=279
> 
> Many people calling for the boycott of importers that are bringing in wild caught.


For sure I knew about this article and video.  
It was a little bit hard to find this F1 Murago colony and I was waiting few months until I found them.

Few words about tank:
- dimensions: 2900 (L) x 80 (l) x 60 (h) cm
- 300 liter sump with mechanical and wet&dry filtration, Bean Animal overflow, continuous drop water change
- LED light, 18x10 W white 10000 K, 18x3W blue 
- Arduino automatization for light cycle, heating, etc
- background made by my friends from Aquadecor (https://www.facebook.com/akva.dekor)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I assume the tank is 290 cm long and not 2900 cm long, correct?


----------



## adiradu2004 (Dec 7, 2015)

Deeda said:


> Thanks for the info! I assume the tank is 290 cm long and not 2900 cm long, correct?


Of course, 290 cm. Thanks ! :thumb: 
My mistake, I'm an engineer... :lol:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

adiradu2004 said:


> First: thanks all for advices and apreciation. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I think your tank is large enough to host another type of Troph and I think that Dub.. Maswa would add some nice colour.
P.S, love the Brichardi Kongwe, stunning fish.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Not that I need a background, but why don't places like Aquadecor have dealers in the US? Same with Back to Nature love their products, but no dealers in the US  I know there is Designs by Nature which I have and Pangea, but they do not have anything like the BTN or Aquadecor type. Sad because I think they would sell.


----------



## adiradu2004 (Dec 7, 2015)

JimA said:


> why don't places like Aquadecor have dealers in the US? Same with Back to Nature love their products, but no dealers in the US  I know there is Designs by Nature which I have and Pangea, but they do not have anything like the BTN or Aquadecor type. Sad because I think they would sell.


As far as I know, Aquadecor usually take orders and make deliveries in the US an all over the world. I just spoke 5 minutes ago with the owner of the company and he confirm me this. You can email him and start to talk 

Here is the address: [email protected]


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

adiradu2004 said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > why don't places like Aquadecor have dealers in the US? Same with Back to Nature love their products, but no dealers in the US  I know there is Designs by Nature which I have and Pangea, but they do not have anything like the BTN or Aquadecor type. Sad because I think they would sell.
> ...


 Good to know, thanks!


----------



## adiradu2004 (Dec 7, 2015)

Photo session, this weekend


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Great close ups of the fish, thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## bravo82 (Jan 6, 2018)

Awesome looking tanks Adrian! I love the aquadecor background! Do you have any pics showing how the background is installed with the bean animal overflow?﻿ Are you running an external bean animal overflow?


----------



## Read (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow!
Great looking tank and beautiful fish!!


----------

